# Extrem Giant PeeWee (AKA Vegeta)



## Mr Critter (Apr 30, 2010)

[*]




[*]


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 30, 2010)

Will go into his?her large enclosure tomorrow.(7x4)


----------



## goodtimes (Apr 30, 2010)

I see that "tough guy" look! :mrgreen: Looking good!


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2010)

congrats!looks good, i thought vegeta was a male?


----------



## Mr Critter (Apr 30, 2010)

He thought so but i didnt see or feel anything ,so not sure yet.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 30, 2010)

oh ok gotcha!


----------



## kaa (May 1, 2010)

Looks good man. I'm glad she/he got a good home.


----------



## Mr Critter (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, He?she is great .


----------

